# Miniteichanlage ohne Fische



## Antonia (24. Aug. 2012)

*Moin Moin !

Wir beabsichtigen den hier http://www.otto.de/Spar-Set-Fertigt...p_browsinghistory,la,1,fl,PK_BGK_Pos3_Artikel einzubauen. Hat jemand von Euch so einen kleinen Miniteich ? 
Ich bräuchte nur mal eine Auskunft: muss ich noch eine extra Pumpe bzw. Filteranlage einbauen ? Wir wollen keine Fische, sondern nur Pflanzen. Ich traue meinem Kater nämlich nicht....Ich möchte nur nicht, dass das Wasser kippt und stinkt, weil der Teich nah am Haus ist. 
*


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Hey Antonia,

Warum nimmst Du nicht das Folienkomplettset? Da kannste nach Deinen eigenen Vorstellungen die Flachzonen gestalten. In einem Fertigteich sind die viel zu lütt.
Davon abgesehen ... nirgends steht (oder ich brauch ne neue Brille) wie groß der Teich (aber auch die Folie) ist.
Geh doch einfach in den Baumarkt und decke Dich dort ein.

Mandy


----------



## Kolja (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Hallo Antonia,

herzlich Willkommen.

Miniteiche haben hier einige. Schau dich doch mal  um. Bei einem reinem Pflanzenteich mit geeigneten Pflanzen brauchst du keinen Filter.

Wie Mandy schon schrieb, bist du mit der Gestaltung bei den Teichbecken sehr eingeschränkt und der Einbau ist auch nicht so einfach. Bei dem Set ist außerdem ein Wasserspiel mit Pumpe dabei, die nicht benötigt werden - es sei denn du möchtest, dass es ein bisschen sprudelt.


----------



## Sandra1976 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Hallo,
schließe mich meinen Vorredern an, das Geld, dass du für den Fertigteich ausgibst, investier lieber in einen Folienteich mit einer breiten Sumpfzone. Dort wachsen eigentlich für mich die schönsten dauerhaft blühenden Pflanzen. Muss ja auch nicht riesig sein, wenn du nicht so viel Platz hast aber ich denke du kannst mit Folie alles ein bisschen individueller gestalten und es ist auch nicht schwerer als einen Fertigteich einzubuddeln.
Vielleicht überlegst du es dir noch mal.
LG Sandra die auch mal einen Fertigteich wollte und ihren Folienteich über alles liebt


----------



## elkop (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

ich HAB einen kleinen fertigteich und bin sehr glücklich damit. keine technik, alles funktioniert bestens, wenn man die ratschläge der teichianer hier befolgt  und ein bissl geduld hat.


----------



## Tom1402 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Hallo Antonia,

ich selbst würde die Folie vorziehen. Bei Otto gibt es ja auch schon eine Bewertung dazu.

Mandy, die Masse stehen da auch. Teichschale Grösse 4 u.s.w. 

Eine Teichschale hat auch einen gewissen Arbeitsaufwand, einschlämmen u.s.w.

Ausserdem gibt es die auch ständig bei Ebay gebraucht und günstig, weil viele später auf Folie umstellen 

liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Na toll, tom . . . und wie groß ist größe 4? welchen inhalt hat diese größe? ich habe davon absolut keine ahnung. ich würde da echt lieber folie nehmen. . .


----------



## Teichlandschaft (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Einfach mal auf "mehr infos" klicken da sieht man dann das hier:

_Spar-Set: Fertigteich (7-tlg.)
Artikelnummer 4936665

Die ideale Lösung für kleine Gärten!

Bestehend aus:

Fertigteich
Springbrunnenpumpe »Xtra 900«
Wasserspeier-Delphin (H: ca. 18,5 cm)
3 Wasserpflanzkörbe (B(T(H: je ca. 11/11/11 cm)
Schlauch (Durchmesser 13 mm, Länge 3 m)
Wasserspiel kann nicht, wie im Bild gezeigt, zusammen mit dem „speienden“ Delphin genutzt werden. Es kann immer nur eine Funktion betrieben werden.
Der Fertigteich hat eine natürliche Formgebung und verfügt über einen umlaufenden Biotoprand. Farbe: schwarz.
Einfach einen passenden Standort suchen – der Fertigteich ist schnell montiert, das notwendige Zubehör für die Gestaltung wird mitgeliefert.

Erhältlich in 5 Ausführungen:

Ausführung 3: L/B/T: ca. 179/140/50 cm, Volumen: 500 Liter
Ausführung 4: L/B/T: ca. 202/160/55 cm, Volumen: 750 Liter
Ausführung 5: L/B/T: ca. 215/170/65 cm, Volumen: 1000 Liter
Ausführung 6: L/B/T: ca. 230/200/70 cm. Volumen: 1500 Liter.
Ausführung 7: L/B/T: ca. 265/225/80 cm. Volumen: 2 000 Liter_

aber ich finde Fole auch besser, ist aber wie so oft Geschmackssache
mfg



Heiko


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Moin,

nach der Zinkwanne hab ich auch mit einem Fertigbecken angefangen, 650 l waren das. Wenn ich alles vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich gleich zur Folie gegriffen.


----------



## nik (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Miniteichanlage ohne Fische*

Hallo

na ja, für einen kleinen Teich lässt sich über eine Teichschale mehr Tiefe erreichen. Die üblichen labberigen PE Teichschalen wären mir auch nichts. Auch einen großen Teich würde ich nicht so gerne mit Folie machen. GFK ist zwar teuer, schafft Gestaltungsraum und hat weitere Vorteile.

Meine sich höchst zufällig für 25,- € gebraucht ergebende, schon uralte GFK Teichschale hat sich als ausgesprochener Volltreffer erwiesen! Ob man so ein Teil mit oder ohne Technik betreibt, ist eine Sache. Auf jeden Fall ist so eine GFK-Teichschale so haltbar, dass ich auch das alte Teil so dauerhaft in den Garten integriert habe, sodass ein Abbau nur noch mit Hilfe eines großen Bohrhammers erfolgen kann.  
Wichtiger ist eine Pflanzrinne am Rand, die das Substrat auch hält. Da gibt es viele Pflanzrinnen, die teilweise offen sind. Ich habe nicht ergründen können wozu es gut sein soll, wenn das Substrat sukzessive in die Tiefe rutscht.  Das gilt auch für die Terrassen - habe ich bei der GFK-Teichschale nachrüsten können - das kann man mit den PE-Teichschalen vergessen. Da lässt sich nichts kleben.

Keine Fische ist grundsätzlich eine Probleme verringernde, also eher gute Sache, aber dann hat die Teichschale üblicherweise einen anderen Schwerpunkt. Bei mir sind es Pflanzen, sehr viele Pflanzen - und das ist ein plausibler Grund für den Aufwand, den ich z.B. betreibe. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------

